

Show HN: HipsterVision.org - funky geolocation instagram image search - Swizec
http://hipstervision.org

======
guynamedloren
I'm not usually negative, but I hate coming across stuff like this because
it's just a waste of time. I couldn't figure out what your site was offering
in 10 seconds. I was reluctant to search, but I proceeded anyway in hopes that
it would clear things up. It didn't. I entered the suggested "San Fransisco"
and received a nice big "Something fishy with the server :(". I have no idea
what "strictly ironic!" and "Ironically popular" signify, nor does "We're
having new age fun with a vintage feel!" tell me anything at all about what
we're doing here.

In fact, just about the only thing that I do understand on your site are the
facebook + twitter buttons on the left.

~~~
Swizec
Yes, sorry for the server trouble. I've fixed that.

As for the point of the site ... well there really isn't any. I just wanted to
make something silly in node.js with the instagram API.

Think of it as a big joke. I just called everyone on instagram (including
myself) a hipster.

Also, the page title comes from this song:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xzocvh60xBU>

Actually ... let me just add an explanatory text on the first page. Thanks for
the suggestion :)

------
est
Is the motto from this video? <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVmmYMwFj1I>

~~~
Swizec
Yes, yes it is in fact. :)

------
JonnieCache
Note: You have left the html5 boilerplate hot pink text-selection colour in
the CSS. To optimize for irritatingly smug faux-irony, you should change it to
a slightly hotter shade of pink.

~~~
Swizec
Actually ... I noticed that, then I didn't have the heart to remove it.

------
Maciek416
Works well and snappy. I like the tiled presentation

Entered my neighborhood and actually got a bunch of instagrams of locations
within walking distance of my office.

------
rodh
Are you having server issues. All I can see is a pair of empty iframes.

I joke. Does the "ironically popular" use the input field's data in any way?
If not, I'd say: don't put that button there. I typed a search request and
couldn't decide what button to press. Until I read the explanation. Even know
I don't know if I need to type something in to click on the "ironically
popular" button.

~~~
Swizec
The server has been getting a bit slow though, might have to do some spread
over more than one node.js instance ...

Any suggestions where to put the "ironically popular" button? It doesn't use
search input since Instagram has a global popular thing.

~~~
rodh
My suggestion: Make it a link, in the WTF area and call it something like:
"These pictures were cool before everyone else liked them".

~~~
Swizec
Done. Thanks.

~~~
camtarn
The help text still references the button which has been removed ;)

------
CWIZO
I'm extremely happy that there are "No hipsters in Kamnik, Slovenia :'(" :)

Great job dude. And I can recommend Swizec if you are looking for somebody to
do some coding for you. He's really a smart bloke.

------
reedlaw
It's either "Google won't talk to us :/" or "Something fishy with the server
:(" for every search I tried.

~~~
Swizec
Fixed the problem with server crashing.

Google won't talk to us ... well, there isn't really much I can do there I
don't think :(

------
arfrank
It looks like you never set a favicon from the default given by
html5boilerplate.

